# My single car garage workspace



## Boris (May 15, 2014)

I've posted these before, but this new forum seems like a better spot than where they are currently residing. Because of the limited amount of space, and because I have things stored behind cabinets and tables, I've tried to put everything on rollers (except for the bike storage rack) for easy access. Contact paper for easy cleaning covers a piece of cardboard as my working surface. The bike rack is heavy enough to allow it to be freestanding, with storage underneath for tires. Staggered hooks on wall accommodate complete wheel sets in the least amount of space. 9 complete bicycles, 3 motorbikes, and frames/parts for 6 more bikes, fit in the garage and still leave a clear pathway out the door. I do have two additional storage areas, but they aren't workspaces.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 15, 2014)

That rolling bike rack is quite ingenious!


----------



## Boris (May 15, 2014)

I hesitate to say this, because of the Goodfellas connection, "but you're a funny guy, Mike"


----------



## bicycle larry (May 15, 2014)

*bicycle pictures*

i really like your bike rack real good idea and the collection of bicycles . also the make of your two bikes with tanks on them   from bicycle larry


----------



## Dave Stromberger (May 16, 2014)

Outstanding use of space, I like it! I may use some of your ideas.


----------



## bricycle (May 16, 2014)

Very nice Dave!!!


----------



## rustjunkie (May 16, 2014)

Would you like to spend some time at my place, please?


----------



## mason_man (May 17, 2014)

I can't see no motorbikes, just handle bars and echo pipes.but nice Dave. 

Ray


----------



## Boris (May 17, 2014)

mason_man said:


> I can't see no motorbikes, just handle bars and echo pipes.but nice Dave.
> Ray




Thanks Ray. Crummy photo taken a while back. A '49 Simplex, a WC1 Whizzer (Bill Green upgrade) and a '50 Schwinn with a NE5 kit (Bill Green upgrade).


----------



## vincev (May 17, 2014)

Where do tou keep the cardboard??


----------



## Boris (May 17, 2014)

A hole has been cut in the table top to accommodate a springloaded tray which has been stocked with a lifetime supply of pre-cut, pre-contact papered cardboard. Once a piece of worn out cardboard has been removed, another will rise to take it's place.


----------



## vincev (May 17, 2014)

Do you also have a collection of truck hoods to display your goods?


----------



## Boris (May 17, 2014)

vincev said:


> Do you also have a collection of truck hoods to display your goods?




Getting a bit personal, aren't we?


----------



## OldRider (May 17, 2014)

Dave, are you too chintzy (there's another outdated word) to spring for a decent workbench top? That looks like a door on your workbench!


----------



## Boris (May 17, 2014)

OldRider said:


> Dave, are you too chintzy (there's another outdated word) to spring for a decent workbench top? That looks like a door on your workbench!




It's served me well for over 40 years, and free is a very good price, my man.


----------



## mason_man (May 17, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Thanks Ray. Crummy photo taken a while back. A '49 Simplex, a WC1 Whizzer (Bill Green upgrade) and a '50 Schwinn with a NE5 kit (Bill Green upgrade).
> 
> View attachment 151729




Nice! Bill Green is one of Best. I've got some of this stuff too.
I'm doing a built with a Simplex front suspension, wheels. The rest will be Whizzer, I  like the Simplex Blue color.

Thanks,
Ray


----------

